# Monday's Assortment!



## sawhorseray (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 14, 2020)

Now I am ready to start my Monday!!!  Thank you, Ray!


----------



## robrpb (Dec 14, 2020)

Funny ones Ray. Thanks.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 14, 2020)

Ray, Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 14, 2020)

Some of your best yet, Ray.
Thanks, I needed the laughs.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 14, 2020)

Ray, these were all good.  The radiator cap one I had to send to my Son, he's a mechanic and will get a kick out of it.  Thanks, these are perfectly timed.


----------

